# Are You Ready For Divorce?



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

I found this article last night. I thought it was an interesting read for those who are considering divorce. From what I read, it sounds like i'm pretty much ready about going through with my divorce.


Are You Ready For Divorce? 8 Questions You Should Answer | World of Psychology


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

Interesting article - thanks. The only thing I would differ slightly in saying is that logic is not always the best thing to use when considering whether or not to divorce. Very often it is our "logical thinking" that keeps us in an unhappy marriage - and it's often logic that put us there in the first place!
The most effective 'tool' you can use (I have found) - is love for yourself. What do you really want? Love yourself enough to accept that you deserve to have what you want and to be happy. That will help you see whether your current marriage can bring you that or not.


----------



## Bafuna (Aug 13, 2012)

This means Im not ready for divorce and my husband who I dont understand these days is probably not either, coz he cant just tell me what he wants, so here I am sitting and waiting for him to tell me what I think he wants to tell me, that he wants a divorce!!

Why is life so complicated???


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bafuna said:


> This means Im not ready for divorce and my husband who I dont understand these days is probably not either, coz he cant just tell me what he wants, so here I am sitting and waiting for him to tell me what I think he wants to tell me, that he wants a divorce!!
> 
> Why is life so complicated???


Yes, life is very complicated and I have never thought that I would be here at this place now. I never thought that I would be okay with going through the divorce and moving on.


----------



## Bananapancakes (Nov 28, 2012)

This article was insightful and really helps one figure out what to ask yourself. Thanks for sharing this article!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

